# looking for firewall antihack/breach test



## Vexnar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm busy working on a project with a Sophos firewall protecting a mail server.
To make things a bit more interesting, I want to see how difficult it is to bypass my firewall for several protocols (POP3, SMTP,..).
Hopefully something that shows the quality of protocol security, aswell as the quality of my firewall.
Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I believe this may be just what you are looking for;

Shields Up


----------



## Vexnar (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks, i'll check it out.
But that website looks like it was build in the 90s :smile:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Some of the best ones do. :wink:


----------

